
Apply HN: MoveBuddha – Kayak for Moving - rcarrigan87
The process of finding moving information and pricing online feels like walking through a virtual used car lot. Vague answers, shifty salespeople, and bloated email inboxes all to find moving options that might not even meet your needs.<p>moveBuddha provides instant price comparison and advice to help the 40m Americans who move per year get the most out of the $30bn+ they spend on moving services.<p>Our team consists of a developer with 15 years of enterprise development experience and an internet marketer with 4 years experience selling moving services. This has been a side project for the past year and a half.<p>Check us out here:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.movebuddha.com&#x2F; - demo link is right under the get started button.
======
Atlas
I have been ripped off by an interstate moving company before so I am aware of
the problems. Movers usually figure out some way to extract more money after
they take your stuff. I liked the demo site except the differences between the
low and high quotes for the different classes of services was wide. Is that
based on a common weight and volume comparison? Is there another reason for
the gap?

~~~
rcarrigan87
Quotes can vary widely from one provider to another, hence the ranges. Right
now we are using predictive pricing based on historical data, so that also can
create wider ranges. We are working on integrating with pricing APIs which
will make the pricing real time.

Moving companies probably have the largest gaps, with quotes sometimes being
$10K+ different between two moving companies. That's fairly typically, so
those ranges will always be wide.

The comparisons are based on a common volume. I'm happy you asked this because
a lot of people get taken advantage of by simply not evenly comparing options
on a volume basis. You're primarily paying for space when you move. We
eliminate the room for error by always comparing options on an even basis.

------
vit05
I love your company Name :) There is an episode of House, which shows a statue
of Buddha, if you raise, you will have great luck. I associate it with the
name of your company. Many apps, that make similar services as the one you are
offer, are sold as Uber for X. I think yours is different from them because
you only show the price, right ?

~~~
rcarrigan87
Believe it or not, but moving is up there with death and divorce in terms of
stress inducing events. We wanted a calming brand. We are also fans of
minimalism. Most people pay a lot to move crap they don't need. We are all
about only moving the essentials.

We provide price comparison, so moveBuddha is closer to Kayak or Travelocity
than Uber. However, moving is way more complicated than booking a flight. A
big part of our value add is walking you through all the complexity and
explaining the process.

